
Apple launches new 0% Apple Card financing for iPad, Mac, AirPods, and more - Amicius
https://9to5mac.com/2020/06/15/apple-card-financing-ipad-mac/
======
oropolo
Just in time to buy new ARM-powered computers to replace your Intel-powered
Macs... convenient!

